# A list of Installer from US & Canada



## InCarAudioVideo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm interested to post a list of installers on my site, so customers could just contact the nearest one.

I'd be happy to refer customers your way, as long as they have access to a professional installer.

Please send me a PM if interested.

thanks in advance


----------



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

Vancouver Canada area has some terrific installers. My shop is in Coquitlam (a Vancouver suburb) and there are 6 of us here. I have 22 years, Mike has 19, Seth has 11, Geoff has 10, Rikki has 6 & Craig has 3. 
Our reputation is awesome! I make sure that it stays that way.
Any questions? Check out SoundsGood Auto Services | Everything we do is Sound.


----------

